# Windows 7 build 7100 product key for build 7600



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2009)

it doesn't work.

What do i do to activate 7600?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2009)

Be a technet or msdn member iirc.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 26, 2009)

MS hasn't made or released any keys or serials for 7 yet since they haven't actually released it to anyone, just have confirmed that it has gone RTM.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2009)

so i have 30 days? ugh


----------



## js01 (Jul 26, 2009)

At the last day it's goiing to run out open a command prompt and type slmgr -rearm, this will give you thirty more days and can be used four times.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> so i have 30 days? ugh



Correct. 7600 is NOT a release candidate, hence release candidate keys don't work.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2009)

Thar be no keys! Harr harrr! <--- Pirate speak.  Pirate speak gets closed.


----------

